# What beetles?



## yen_saw (Jul 23, 2005)

Can anyone please tell me what kind of grubs (beetles eventually) are they? Thanks in advance. They can be found around Southern Texas.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 23, 2005)

My guess would be Dynastes Tityus, but then again im no beetle expert.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## francisco (Jul 23, 2005)

Hello Yen,

They can also be Strategus sp grubs as well as D tityus.

Are you into beetles too?

regards

Fco T


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Andrew and Fcos!! I am new to beetles but would like to know more about them :wink: Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Orin (Jul 25, 2005)

Almost certainly Strategus aloeus


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Orin, I like Ox beetles :wink:


----------

